# Interest in a Midlands GTR Meet?



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thinking maybe a good place to meet central UK ie Northants/Warks or similar, not too far from the London crowd and easy access for midlanders.

I know a few good places in Northampton and easy access to the motorways.

Would be great to arrange something in Feb where we can gather for breakfast or possibly lunch?


----------

